# cod mw 1 on the wii



## ron burgandy (Apr 18, 2007)

does anyone know of any wii cod mw1 forums where you can arrange private matches or something like that?


----------



## asjam86 (Mar 23, 2007)

I've got it on the WII too I'll find out my gamer tag and I'll post it up for you to add me as a friend.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

graphics are terrible on the "WII" :lol:


----------



## asjam86 (Mar 23, 2007)

Your honest unbiased opinion stems from? :tumbleweed:


----------



## jamie_s (Jul 10, 2009)

silverback said:


> graphics are terrible on the "WII" :lol:


What game is that? I recognise it...


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

asjam86 said:


> Your honest unbiased opinion stems from? :tumbleweed:


it was a joke :speechles



jamie_s said:


> What game is that? I recognise it...


ikari


----------



## jamie_s (Jul 10, 2009)

silverback said:


> it was a joke :speechles
> 
> ikari


Maybe not then lol, Ive never heard of it


----------



## ron burgandy (Apr 18, 2007)

asjam86 said:


> I've got it on the WII too I'll find out my gamer tag and I'll post it up for you to add me as a friend.


yer please do, and anyone else is welcome to send me thier gamer tag and possibly get a few members together


----------



## asjam86 (Mar 23, 2007)

363701207705 is my friend id.


----------



## ron burgandy (Apr 18, 2007)

mine is 250743024878


----------



## asjam86 (Mar 23, 2007)

Added you as a friend, I'm pretty sure I've seen that gamer tag before so i may of already had a match against you lol :thumb:

Anyone else got it on the WII post up your friend ID's in here.


----------

